# Yet another newbie requiring advice



## marcot (5 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone, my name is Mark and I'm totally new to woodworking. I'm looking to get into scroll sawing with the idea of starting some sort of part-time business ( not sure what type yet) if and when I become proficient. I'm sure there must be a market out there somewhere. I'm totally fed up with my job and feel the need to do something completely different. I'm looking at purchasing one of the Axminster awfs18 machines but I need to know how easy it is to do inside cuts with this and other machines. ie If I needed to do say 10 inside cuts for intricate work what would be the time cost. I'm thinking in this case that time is money so it may be more cost effective for me to purchase a more expensive but quicker machine. Any advice would be welcomed greatly. Thanks.


----------



## Gill (5 Jul 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mark  . If you find a way to make money out of scrolling, do pass on the secret!

There are others here who use the AWFS18 and are much more qualified than me to comment on it. If you're new to scrolling, I suggest you consider a saw which is designed for a beginner. That way, if you find scrolling isn't for you or your products don't sell as well as you anticipated, you won't have lost out too badly in financial terms. Any profits you make could always go towards the purchase of a high-end machine suitable for heavy duty scrolling, such as a Diamond or a Hegner.

Most newbies are usually advised to choose John Nelson's introductory workbook and a SIP 16" saw. The introductory saws of choice used to be Deltas, but Delta have sadly pulled out of the UK market. However, I've noticed that Delta has an agency in France, so perhaps it might be worthwhile importing from the continent. I know nothing of such matters myself, however.

You mentioned making ten inside (piercing) cuts. Does this mean you would be looking to stack cut ten projects simultaneously? If so, you may be best off heading straight for a heavy duty saw (try to find a second hand Diamond on eBay, perhaps) because stacks are usually quite thick and need powerful saws with an ability to cut thick blocks. Bear in mind that any benefits gained from stack cutting are offset to a degree by an increased length of time in making the cuts. I believe most experienced shadow portrait scrollers who cut 1/4" plywood rarely ever stack more than four boards at a time.

Gill


----------



## JackL (5 Jul 2008)

I don't wish to be a damp squib Mark, but if you find a market and people who are prepared to pay for your time in doing intricate inside sawing, could you please let us all know!
Even selling at cost price for materials, it's damned hard work and don't forget you will be competing against the big producers who use laser cutters to do intricate work.
My wife and I did a craft fair last year and the guy on the stand next door was selling stuff that he had cut in his factory using a laser machine. He reckoned (and more than likely true) that he could cut two hundred items in the time that it would take me to cut the same item on my scroll saw.
I fear that you are going to need years of experience before you can turn out work similar to the standard that Gill for instance, produces.
Would that I had the talent of some of the contributers to this forum


----------



## Carter Johnson (5 Jul 2008)

Hi Mark.....Welcome to scrolling and good luck to you....but you're asking the wrong question. It isn't the machine that's quick or not, it's the person. True, one machine may be faster to set up with blade changing and such, but the speed with which you turn out intricate cuts is dependent on you. The difference between saws is negligible and has little to do with it. Your question of cost for a certain number of cuts is essentially unanswerable because it depends on your own proficiency.

So, taking into account the suggestions from this forum, get yourself a saw and see if 1) you're capable of getting good at at and 2) you like it (most important).

And, as I always say, have phun..... Carter


----------



## marcot (6 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. It looks like I may have to rethink my business aspirations though! I think I'll still give it a go as it seems an enjoyable hobby which does not cost a fortune to pursue. I'm not a prolific poster on forums but I will stick around.


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2008)

Seeing Carter post (always a pleasure  ) prompts me to make one more suggestion. There does seem to be a market for custom-made jigsaws. If the cutting of jigsaws appeals to you, Mark, perhaps that might be the way to go. You're certainly in the right place to learn because not only is Carter a master of the craft, he's also very helpful if you want advice. I believe there are others here who cut jigsaws too.

Carter's made some videos available on YouTube. Here's one.

Gill


----------



## Carter Johnson (6 Jul 2008)

Thanks, Gil. She's right, Mark. There is a market worldwide for jigsaws (we call them jigsaw puzzles). It takes true proficiency at the saw, a uniqueness in cutting pieces and a real knack for marketing.

When I first start cutting puzzles 15 years ago I went on line to find out who else was doing it. I met a guy named Mark Cappitella who was just starting as I was. I made up my mind early not to sell my puzzles, but Mark has made a very successful business out of it. Here's his web site:

http://www.mgcpuzzles.com/

I can provide much more information if you want it, but your first job is to give it a try, just to see if scroll sawing fits with you. Feel free to email me at [email protected] anytime.

Best of luck and, as always, have phun..... Carter


----------



## marcot (7 Jul 2008)

Carter, I don't think I'll ever be good enough to compete with Mark Cappitella or yourself if you ever took the plunge. I watched the Youtube video Gill suggested and can honestly saw I was astonished at the speed and dexterity shown. How dangerous are scroll saws? Would they take a finger off? I only have ten and if I tried anything approaching your speed I would not have ten for very long. Mark Capitella's web site is outstanding by the way. Thanks to you, Gill and Jack for taking the time to pass on the advice. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## chrispuzzle (7 Jul 2008)

Mark -

It's really quite difficult to cut off your finger with a scrollsaw. You'd have to work very hard at it. With the puzzle blades Carter would be using, the teeth are so fine that even if you put your thumb against the blade, they tend to just push the skin aside rather than cut into it. Not that I would ever recommend sticking your fingers into a saw to test the theory...

I think I once got a surface nick on one finger, but that was all.


----------



## Gill (7 Jul 2008)

Hi Mark

It is difficult to say how dangerous a scroll saw is. They're certainly not the most dangerous powertool in the workshop and I've never heard of anyone suffering more than a graze. Actually, I've never known anyone to suffer an injury from a scroll saw (_Edit:_ until I read Chris' confession just now  :roll, but just as some people can injure themselves with a plastic palette knife, so some people can injure themselves with a scroll saw :roll: .

Once you get going with a scroll saw, it's surprising how quickly your technique develops and you can cut even intricate designs very rapidly. Carter uses a DeWalt 788 saw, a model which isn't available in the UK but which is a very sturdy machine with very little vibration. Those are characteristics you need from a saw when cutting fine detail.

However, you don't need a top end saw to produce top end scroll work. Did you see Chris' other thread about selling a jigsaw puzzle he made on a scroll saw made from Meccano? He wasn't joking! Here he is in action:







Gill


----------



## Carter Johnson (7 Jul 2008)

Mark, please don't be at all concerned about cutting your fingers with a scroll saw. I suppose it's possible with the thick blades used to cut thick wood, but the 2/0 blades I and fretwork cutters use are not dangerous at all. I can't imagine a tool with a blades of any kind that's safer. As Chris says, you can touch the moving blade and your fingers will automatically retract well before they become cut.

And also please don't worry about skill at this point. As has been said, if you have a knack for it and enjoy it, you'll be amazed at yourself for how quickly your proficiency develops.

Carter


----------



## chrispuzzle (8 Jul 2008)

Gill":hgt60tgk said:


> Actually, I've never known anyone to suffer an injury from a scroll saw (_Edit:_ until I read Chris' confession just now  :roll



I forgot to add that I wasn't cutting a jigsaw puzzle at the time - I was using a fresh and very lively size 5 to roughly cut up a board. And it was hardly an injury - just the tiniest of nicks at the corner of the fingernail! I don't want this going down in legend as some form of gross self-mutilation...!! :lol:


----------



## marcot (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks again guys. It's certainly a big plus that scroll saws are not an amputation risk. I can imagine that after a while working away that the mind may wander. I think my next step is to get a saw and give it a go.


----------

